# ECU pinout for bluebird u11 (jetronic type)



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

anyone with bluebird u11 ecu pinout (jetronic type).ecu no.(big no.04) nissan 22611 02e03 a11-000 888 or colour code


----------

